# lack of confidence causing D



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

This is the first time I've said this out loud, here goes..........I am at the point where I am totally fed up with myself, there is so much I can't do because of lack of confidence in myself which in turn causes anxiety and so to D big time. I'm scared to go out for any length of time unless I'm doped up with loperamide and absolutely sure that where I'm going has a bathroom nearby. I get so angry with myself, there's so much I would like to do with the kids - swimming, you must be joking! And now they are both in school I should be really thinking about getting back to work, even if it's just for a couple of hours a day, but even when I think of that, my stomach turns, what is wrong with me? Even the thought of eating in front of strangers fills me with dread, even my own sister. AM I CRAZY?, sometimes I think so. Anyone have similar problems or any suggestions?


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

I feel for you. This just started really bad for me recently. I get nervous if I am in a place where there is only one restroom and I see someone else going in to use it. Instant panic.I have given up doing lots of things I enjoy, and I dont really want to go certain places anymore at all.I dont even know exactly which doctor to share this with (thinking maybe my nice OB/GYN nurse would be helpful.) I wish you (and others including myself) all the best and many blessings.


----------

